# any more striper reports?



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

are there any more striper reports lately?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Some were caught on n end,but were caught off the beach.. One good thing though,only 300yrds off beach and bait was around... Prior to that,all I had heard with numbers was n of line.. So,hopefully some will be there on shore when and if conditions get right... Right now,pretty dismal for stripers.. One guy caught a 5 and three quarter lb trout near Hatteras Inlet yesterday though...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

With this weather, anytime now....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> With this weather, anytime now....


I hope so! I'm gettin' antsy.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Weather like we had today and supposed to have tomorrow you need shorts, a T, bucktails and a few cow nose rays


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

As of today a body of fish has moved even further south,and a little closer to the beach.. Yeap,still on the bait... It'd be a guess,but if we could get a ne'r could get em snappin on the beach... Another hard nw'r would hurt either,imo...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> As of today a body of fish has moved even further south,and a little closer to the beach.. Yeap,still on the bait... It'd be a guess,but if we could get a ne'r could get em snappin on the beach... Another hard nw'r would hurt either,imo...


Both of th blitz's I have been in on were on a NW 10-15.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

doesnt look like it's happening any time this week.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> doesnt look like it's happening any time this week.


I think you're probably right, but you can't beat a day on the beach in this weather. Hell of a lot better than workin'!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

A few were caught outta the boats today,but less than yesterday... To top that,commercials hadn't reach quota,and racked up in Corolla today.. There is another body of fish offshore from these,hopefully we'll get a glimps of em on the beach...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*Well*

The guys are still catchin' 40 lb. fish in the bay and around rudee inlet. They haven't moved up the bay at all because of this warm weather; it was 75 today and their calling to it to be just as warm wensday. When it drops next week, ya'll see them


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

Saw several boats launced from the surf with nets out...came in...nothing but sharks.
This was after the season was extended.
Oh, this was at Hayman Street. KDH area...dogfishing will be at it's prime.:fishing:


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

jay said:


> The guys are still catchin' 40 lb. fish in the bay and around rudee inlet. They haven't moved up the bay at all because of this warm weather; it was 75 today and their calling to it to be just as warm wensday. When it drops next week, ya'll see them


We had a big blow last week and have only seen them inch down a bit, so I'm not holding my breath! 

Woodduck - were you trout fishing up there? any action?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

According to this video one guy did well today..


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Wow....... I have no words


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That was an interesting video CDog. I don't imagine those fish were that far off-shore...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> That was an interesting video CDog. I don't imagine those fish were that far off-shore...


Ya ever seen the haul seiners work? They take the nets out well past casting range. But either way, one thing is for sure, those fish aint offshore anymore.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

What da ya think PETA would think ? 

:fishing:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Clay you're right it's a wild way to fish!! I remember when you could drive the beach at Little Island and you'd see that all the time. I was lucky enough to be invited once to do that in Corolla, beach launch with the ocean going dory that's got the outboard in the well on the bow loaded 'backwards' on the trailer for the surf launch, what a blast. That day we wound up with hundreds of pounds of yeller-bellies that were cooked up for a fall festival at church the next day. I'd love to do it again!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn. My "I want to go fishing" meter just went up a thousand clicks an' the hearts pumping hard. Thanks Clay.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

How far off the beach do those nets reach? Alot of those looked to be in casting distance. I agree with DHL I feel atleast a suicide run coming on.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AirDown said:


> How far off the beach do those nets reach? Alot of those looked to be in casting distance. I agree with DHL I feel atleast a suicide run coming on.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


The one I saw down at HI went out about 250-300yrds off the beach. They were not as successful as the one in the video.Although they did sell us some real fresh bunker.

BTW not to rain on your parade and not downing the netters as they are just trying to make a living, but with the fact that they had not reached their quota and found a school,it is very possible they got the whole school. I was told by a friend that this happened down at HI one year. Went from catching stripers to nothing in one day.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

WOW! never saw anything like that before.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

damn, i sort of don't like seeing a whole school hauled in like that.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

charliechurch said:


> damn, i sort of don't like seeing a whole school hauled in like that.


 Yeah, and they say the recreational fisherman are keeping too many.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

charliechurch said:


> damn, i sort of don't like seeing a whole school hauled in like that.


Yepp but not sorta ... Its sick


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You know seeing the video gets everyone jacked up and start bashing comms(not here but on another board).Sure I guess its shocking to some but get a grip these guys had 3 days and are trying to make a living.If someone went walking around one of the Inlet marina's either here in Va or at OI and videoed all the charter boats unloading limits of stripers for their rec anglers and then all the private rec boats unloading their catches of stripers it would make the haul in that video seem small. But I wonder how many recs would be appalled by that site???


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Very well said Cdog!


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

recs keep a lot more than comms


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

you think after watching that it would be easy to catch striper from the beach.as warm as its been makes me want to start fishing for em at night,i here striper get closer to shorer at night then as the sun rises they seek deeper water,then again i heard it all.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> You know seeing the video gets everyone jacked up and start bashing comms(not here but on another board).Sure I guess its shocking to some but get a grip these guys had 3 days and are trying to make a living.If someone went walking around one of the Inlet marina's either here in Va or at OI and videoed all the charter boats unloading limits of stripers for their rec anglers and then all the private rec boats unloading their catches of stripers it would make the haul in that video seem small. But I wonder how many recs would be appalled by that site???


Very true. The docks at Rudee are ridiculous, and that's mostly year round. I especially liked the 3 foot mako they kept last your.  3 days for the comms isn't much.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

And the numbers show coms are a drop in the bucket compaired to what recs take every yr... 

This guy caught about 300 fish.. Think about it.. The number of anglers and boats coming out of Rudee or OI in a day.. On a good day,and there are many, 2 per person adds up... 
Not only that think of charter boats taking 6 out.. With captian and mate it adds up to 8.. Many a day they come back with a limit.. That adds up to 16 per trip.... That's not including what is taken from the beach... This isn't opinion,it's fact... If this is too much stress on these fish then DMF needs to get a move on,jmho.....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Gosh Clay and Kenny...didnt you know that only fishermen and people that are close friends with people that catch fish (stripers) the short time of the year theyre available within their range are allowed to eat fish?? What are you guys thinking??


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Bet there's some hella good rockfish specials being cooked up in the restraunts round Nags Head right now. mmmmm grubbin


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Bet there's some hella good rockfish specials being cooked up in the restraunts round Nags Head right now. mmmmm grubbin


Yeah that sounds damn good. Especially since I ate the last of the striper we had last night. :redface:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Want some crappies Terry? lol


----------

